# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Headaches after lucid dreaming?

## ragincajun2288

Sometimes I wake up feeling a bit fizzy and my head is hurting near the top of my skull after lucid dreaming. Does anyone else experience this? Any answers? A google search for me revealed no answers.

----------


## yuriythebest

nah I don't have this- though the few times I've LD'd 3 days in a row I did end up kinda tired/fuzzy  :smiley:   Perhaps you should look into what causes this- do you sleep in a different position or ingest any of that weird chemical stuff to induce LD's? I recommend drinking water before sleep - headaches are often caused by dehydration- in fact hangovers result from this

----------


## Yume.no.ato

I have the same thing! When I asked here, most people told me there was no way it could be related to Lucid Dreaming, but I believe otherwise... 

Sometimes the pain is at the base of my skull and down my spine a bit, even. 
Other times, I will feel dizzy and have a slight headache. Sometimes I dont get them, though. But it never happens with normal dreams, only lucids. 

Perhaps it has something to do with you exerting your brain, 
Or maybe from when your body goes paralyzed in sleep... 
Perhaps your spine is getting pissed off lmao. 

I'm not sure what the case is. 
Its caused me to basically dabble in Lucid Dreaming
Instead of practice it everyday like before. (for that, and other reasons).

I don't know what advice to give you though, since you very well can't ask your doctor, unless he believes in Lucid Dreaming XD. Even if he/she did, I doubt they'd have enough info on it...

----------


## osiris7777777

usally my tongue feels tingally and astes weird, and when i open my eyes i cant see anything for awile

----------


## Shift

I never have a headache or feel tired, but I have spoken to a few people who said they did.

How are you getting lucid? DILD or WILD? SP or no SP? I think the people I have spoken to were all WILDing through natural SP.

----------


## deepsleep

I have this after nightmares or exciting dreams, your not alone.

----------


## Yume.no.ato

> I never have a headache or feel tired, but I have spoken to a few people who said they did.
> 
> How are you getting lucid? DILD or WILD? SP or no SP? I think the people I have spoken to were all WILDing through natural SP.



Actually, I'd second that. The times I've had pain were not from DILDs, but from WILDing or when I accidentally WILDed through SP. Must be your body being confused about how paralyzed to be or... something, Iunno. I think WILDing puts a strain on the body that we should be wary of... 

And there's not enough research done into LDing to show whether or not it has harmful long term effects. People who say there are none shouldn't be so sure, there's so much science behind what goes on in the brain, you never know one way or the other.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

I too have had this! I've talked about it and most people can't relate but it's only when I WILD that I experience this. A few times, I've even felt the headache in the LD and I'll think that I must have a headache IRL, it's weird.  I also get headaches after SP, which is common so it must be the correlation.

Shift your always ahead of us  :tongue2:

----------


## ragincajun2288

"nah I don't have this- though the few times I've LD'd 3 days in a row I did end up kinda tired/fuzzy Perhaps you should look into what causes this- do you sleep in a different position or ingest any of that weird chemical stuff to induce LD's? I recommend drinking water before sleep - headaches are often caused by dehydration- in fact hangovers result from this"

I do not ingest any chemicals. I mean... I drink alcohol on occasion, usually smoke weed before I sleep, sometimes a little pills here and there, but really nothing that could account for the headaches that occur at this rate.

I actually drink a good bit of water, especially before bed, a whole bottle.

"How are you getting lucid? DILD or WILD? SP or no SP? I think the people I have spoken to were all WILDing through natural SP".

Yeah... it does seem most people are getting headaches from WILDing...

I have only WILDed twice now. One of the headaches was after it. I do a lot WBTB though.

It seems this is a bit rare, but as DeepSleep said, "I'm not alone".

----------


## brward

I experience occasional tiny electrical-like jolts in my head shortly after entering into the lucid dreaming state.  The jolts don't hurt, but they are uncomfortable.  Then for some reason, I get all shivery and have to try to control the physical reactions to avoid waking up.  I'm not sure what causes this or if anyone else experiences it.

----------


## michelle

I'm new to this forum and the LD BUT i've had alot of SP experiences, usually about 2-3 times a month. I'm constantly improving my dream recall skills and my goal is to be a Lucid Dreamer.. Anyway, what i find really interesting is the fact that usually after an SP i have an extreme headache, mostly in the back of my head. Its like a "pumping" feeling, like big pressure in the head. I never have this except after SP or "heavy" dreams.. 

What i find even more interesting is the fact that a few years ago i took antidepressant medicine called Citalopram with SSRI, Serotonin. During the time i started to take this pills i had the same feeling in the back of my head, as well as when i stopped using the medicine. I remember i had a check online and found some interesting facts that SP and Serotonin is somehow connected.... I will have a look at this again.

Cheers!

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

^ ^ That is interesting, what articles have you found on this?

Thanks for sharing  ::D:

----------


## moonshine

If your doing the old WBTB thing, it may be your oversleeping.

I'm normally up at 6.45 most days.
At the weekends I used to be up around 7.30. Nowadays I'm always trying to catch that lucid rem period, so stay under until 8.30ish.

----------


## The Cusp

Are you getting enough sleep? Lack of sleep can cause headaches, but so can constipation.  Make sure those aren't issues.

----------


## ragincajun2288

"If your doing the old WBTB thing, it may be your oversleeping".

"Are you getting enough sleep? Lack of sleep can cause headaches, but so can constipation. Make sure those aren't issues".

I don't think so. I've never gotten a headache from oversleeping, or at least, I don't believe so. But when I WBTB I sleep for about six hours, wake up, do a bit of stuff, then go back to bed for only an hour or so. So I shouldn't technically be under sleeping or oversleeping. Right? I've heard everyone has their own set of hours that they should sleep to.

Michelle that's some crazy info you got there. Maybe that's my problem.

By the way I appreciate you guys all throwing in your opinions to try and help me figure this out. It's rare you find any forum with so many people willing to help.

----------


## tromatizer

I had to join this forum because there are so many posts regarding this issue! This is the same post I've put on a similar thread, but feel it relevant.

I've always been curious about this as I've had the same experiences for years, so I did a google search and found something interesting (not to mention, this thread): There are a surprising number of people who experience headaches during and after lucid dreaming... and just as many folks who have never experienced this. My headaches almost always never occur after lucid dreaming UNLESS I wake up and try to force myself to go back into a lucid dreaming state. It works, but the side effect I have is a headache, sometimes like a piercing pain in my head. This happens about 80% of the time I try to go back into a lucid dreaming state, and always in the morning. I've noticed that it happens 100% of the time if I am fully rested, wake up naturally, and force myself to rest more (like on days when I don't work and sleep more than 8 hours). It also happens regularly if my alarm wakes me during a lucid dream, and I force myself back into it during the 15 minute snooze. The strangest part is, while dreaming, I am aware of the headache that my body is experiencing, although my dream self does not experience it. It's very strange to be out of body, yet still aware of the body.

I think what most interests me about this is that there are uncountable occurrences of headaches during/after lucid dreaming just using google, both in message boards and various question/answer sites, but I've yet to run across an accredited research result. For as often as people never experienced this, there are just as many folks who do, including myself. This is something that I've experienced my entire tenure as a lucid dreamer. After reading about this for the past two days I decided to go about a little research project to try and find some answers. If you've experienced this, please share any info you can, like the conditions in which you notice it happening the most, the times, any patterns, etc.

----------


## Shinice

I'm not sure if this is called Lucid dreaming. But its like, I can remember all my dreams. Its all in a form of adventure. I know what I'm doing in it.
Stressed..don't I ever get any real sleep?
Can't I have just 1 night withOUT Big Adventure Dreams..?
It also seems like, I've already forgotten the feeling of closing and opening my eyes, feeling fresh in the morning (which you all usually had i believe)..
I'm so Tired. Getting headaches when I wake up nowadays.
My dreams were like the combination of my fears, wonders, hopes, doubts and disbeliefs.
I wanted this to Stop. Seen doctors without solutions.
Do any1 of you dream everyday feeling tired too?

----------


## solarisprodigy

i usually dont get headaches after lucid dreaming but lately i have been, but I do use hypnosis for lucid dreaming could that be it? or could it be that I am not going to sleep at the right times when lucid dreaming?

----------


## BatteryCharged

I get headaches doing mantras.

It's like my mind wants to relax and a mantra is work.

----------

